

Millions at Risk from Misfortune Cookie SOHO Router Vulnerability - jonbaer
http://blog.norsecorp.com/2014/12/18/millions-at-risk-from-misfortune-cookie-soho-router-vulnerability/

======
jlgaddis
This article adds absolutely nothing to Check Point's original write-up[0]
which was also submitted to HN[1] (but sorely lacking in technical detail and
mostly seems like a marketing piece).

[0]: [http://mis.fortunecook.ie/](http://mis.fortunecook.ie/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8770662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8770662)

